# Atlas vs. Teramont Comparison



## Mike From Idaho (Apr 5, 2017)

Excellent write up on the twins.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/tychod...he-guangzhou-auto-show-in-china/#7a2a4f0f3a90


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

interesting quote....



And there is more on the way. First up is a hybrid version, followed by a sportier five-seat variant, and rumors say there will be an Audi variant too.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

Here's a link to the Teramont site. Chinese models are much nicer, although a lot more expensive..

http://teramont.svw-volkswagen.com


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

It's funny how enthusiasts are. Over on TCL some are saying that the Atlas is not competitive on price. Saying 48k almost touches the base price of the Touareg and somehow that's bad. It should be cheaper if it wants to compete. Yet there are a crowd of people annoyed that the Atlas doesn't have some of the same features as the Teramont and claim they'd be fine paying more to get the added features. 

I'm glad I'm not a product planner. 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------

